# Rockets may be sold



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

"By hiring Morey, it's a leading indicator that Les is going to be selling," said one source. "With their new building, it's a very attractive franchise." Industry experts believe that the Rockets could fetch upwards of $400 million, matching the record sale of the Suns to Robert Sarver in June 2004.

"Mix in the fact that Alexander quietly asked people around the league during All-Star weekend in Houston what they felt the Rockets are worth.."

--

So Rockets are going to be sold. Here's hoping the new owner(s) are dedicated to winning and creating a good atmosphere in Toyota Center. What I mean by that is dumping the corporate ticket sales and filling up the lower bowl, and doing other things to make it not such a boring dump.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Bring in a young Mark Cuban clone. I know I'll get a lot of crap for saying that on the Rockets board.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> Bring in a young Mark Cuban clone. I know I'll get a lot of crap for saying that on the Rockets board.


if we can get a less douchebag version of cuban, that would be cool.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

well, getting a good boss who are willing to spend lots of $$ is always great like the yankees, but dont become a yankee. lol. 
I agree it's time to change the owner, Alexander thanks for your service, we appreciate your work.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> if we can get a less douchebag version of cuban, that would be cool.


lol, yeah definitely have to be on a lower leve of douchebagness. just bring the same energy to the table and it would work.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hell a cuban type owner would be the best. I actually like cuban though. Hes not afraid of crap, and he says whats on his mind. 

Though sometimes he just needs to keep it shut.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Something definitely needs to be done about those lower level seating that shows up on the cameras. If those can't be filled, dump them to corporations. We can't have nationally televised games with an empty lower level.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Is this final? The article never established any facts. They just speculated.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jworth said:


> Bring in a young Mark Cuban clone. I know I'll get a lot of crap for saying that on the Rockets board.


I'm with you on that one. Douchebag or not Cuban's a true fan of his team and cares about the bottom line of winning and entertaining fans more than the financial side of things.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Few here might give a hoot, but what would this mean for the Comets? The fans of the women's team have been wanting Les to sell them for years...this could be the right situation to get another WNBA team from under the umbrella of an NBA team. It is working in some places, and might well work here.

Les can get the heck back to New England as far as I am concerned.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Something definitely needs to be done about those lower level seating that shows up on the cameras. If those can't be filled, dump them to corporations. We can't have nationally televised games with an empty lower level.


They are dumped to corporations, hats the problem... they dont show up


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm with you on that one. Douchebag or not Cuban's a true fan of his team and cares about the bottom line of winning and entertaining fans more than the financial side of things.



Its hard to have a single owner these days.

Teams are so expensive, and there are so few individuals out there that have $400 million or financiers to back them up without an ownership stake.

So you end up with a majority owner and a bunch of smaller investors. Or an investment group that's all about the financial side like the owners of the Celtics (public company)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Few here might give a hoot, but what would this mean for the Comets? The fans of the women's team have been wanting Les to sell them for years...this could be the right situation to get another WNBA team from under the umbrella of an NBA team. It is working in some places, and might well work here.
> 
> Les can get the heck back to New England as far as I am concerned.


so what youre saying have 2 WNBA teams?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> so what youre saying have 2 WNBA teams?


I think 4ever meant that Les should sell the Comets to an owner other than the one he sells the Rockets to. That way the Comets wouldn't be owned by the same person(s) as the Rockets.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> I think 4ever meant that Les should sell the Comets to an owner other than the one he sells the Rockets to. That way the Comets wouldn't be owned by the same person(s) as the Rockets.


Gotcha!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

jworth said:


> I think 4ever meant that Les should sell the Comets to an owner other than the one he sells the Rockets to. That way the Comets wouldn't be owned by the same person(s) as the Rockets.


Thanks for clarifying...one WNBA team is enough...even for me, a die-hard women's bball fan. :rbanana:


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Cuban and Paul Allen haven't get NBA titles yet.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jiangsheng said:


> Cuban and Paul Allen haven't get NBA titles yet.


There's a differnce in the two though. Just because you got money doesn't mean your team should be winners, but that doesn't exempt them from their marketing strategies/team strategies. Cuban will do whatever it takes to win meaning on who to bring in. As for Allen, he's owned the team for like 22 years now, but he has been in the past much like Cuban, tried to assemble some of the best talent. Scottie, Rasheed, Aryvados, Bonzi, Damon, that was a pretty nice starting five they had there back a while ago. But they tried hard, and that team was pretty good, but simply the Lakers outdid them.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

He's not going to sell, he seems to finally be intrested in the team, didnt he used to live up in New York and never come down to Houston, now hes at every game. 

Idk.. I fear a sudden change in management like this because I really like the team we have now and the future it has, I dont want new people coming in and changing everything up.

I don't why owners sell their times so often, If I owned a team I would own it untill I retire, and keep the team in the family. Like Cuban plans on doing.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

how about michael jordan as our new owner? great!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> He's not going to sell, he seems to finally be intrested in the team, didnt he used to live up in New York and never come down to Houston, now hes at every game.
> 
> Idk.. I fear a sudden change in management like this because I really like the team we have now and the future it has, I dont want new people coming in and changing everything up.
> 
> I don't why owners sell their times so often, If I owned a team I would own it untill I retire, and keep the team in the family. Like Cuban plans on doing.


What future does thist eam have?? Yeah, Yao & T-Mac, that's it. Oh no, don't trade Keith Bogans!! Our future!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

thetennisyao said:


> how about michael jordan as our new owner? great!


That's what I was thinking, but I don't really know. Just as long as he doesn't interfere with trades/drafting/signing, then I'm down with it.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

jworth said:


> Bring in a young Mark Cuban clone. I know I'll get a lot of crap for saying that on the Rockets board.


I can't stand the a-hole but he's the best owner in the NBA he's like Al Davis in the NFL, they will do whatever it takes to win. Not saying they're not totally evil maniacal power-hungry dictators, but they are very smart and generally make the 'good nasty manipulative' moves you have to make to win big, and get respect for your organization. Actually to me, the GM should be doing those moves, but whatever...
I definitely wouldn't mind my own Mark Cuban, I know we'd put a great team out there?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

thetennisyao said:


> how about michael jordan as our new owner? great!


Love MJ, wear his shoes, had his posters, but that dude and Isaiah Thomas have no basketball business sense? MJ almost ruined the Wizards for a longtime after he even left, we see what Thomas has done in NY? Michael already said he wants to own a team, but only (get this) ONLY IF SOMEONE ELSE PAYS THE MAJORITY OUTPUT? How much freakin money does he have? But yet he wants to make the Majority owner decisions on players? OH I don't think so Mike :raised_ey ....sorry stick to your motorbikes...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

debarge said:


> Love MJ, wear his shoes, had his posters, but that dude and Isaiah Thomas have no basketball business sense? MJ almost ruined the Wizards for a longtime after he even left, we see what Thomas has done in NY? Michael already said he wants to own a team, but only (get this) ONLY IF SOMEONE ELSE PAYS THE MAJORITY OUTPUT? How much freakin money does he have? But yet he wants to make the Majority owner decisions on players? OH I don't think so Mike :raised_ey ....sorry stick to your motorbikes...


That's real stingy of Mike, he's still getting money from Gatorade contracts too. He sits there and collects SOME FAT *** PAYCHECKS, without having to do anything. The 21's Jordan commercial was like his first since '04 and he's still getting endorsed by Gatorade without doing squat. Damn, what a hustler MJ! Yeah, to have all that money and be so stingy, that's nice Mike.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

MJ doesnt have nearly enough money to buy a team. He's been looking for partners.


You have to respect what Mark Cuban did to the environment in American Airlines center. It is a wild place. We need Rockets to be fun again in Houston. yes taht includes winning too.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> Love MJ, wear his shoes, had his posters, but that dude and Isaiah Thomas have no basketball business sense? MJ almost ruined the Wizards for a longtime after he even left, we see what Thomas has done in NY? Michael already said he wants to own a team, but only (get this) ONLY IF SOMEONE ELSE PAYS THE MAJORITY OUTPUT? How much freakin money does he have? But yet he wants to make the Majority owner decisions on players? OH I don't think so Mike :raised_ey ....sorry stick to your motorbikes...


jordan is worth less than the team costs. im assuming he would have more if it wasnt for gambling.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

thetennisyao said:


> how about michael jordan as our new owner? great!


 Actually, most great players don't make good coaches/GMs. So, no.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

> hell a cuban type owner would be the best. I actually like cuban though. Hes not afraid of crap, and he says whats on his mind.


BUT HOW CAN A OWNER HAVE TWO TEAM AT SAME TIME


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

sdfgtrew said:


> BUT HOW CAN A OWNER HAVE TWO TEAM AT SAME TIME


A Cuban *type* owner.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets.com: You’re the longest tenured owner of the Rockets. Have you ever considered selling the team?
> 
> LA: “Not really. Once you’re in that position you realize that you would miss it too much. Without being in that position to sell, you really don’t think about it. You have to think if you had the money – because that’s a lot of money if I sold the team – what would I do with the money that would give me more enjoyment than owning the team? And there is nothing.”


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/OneonOne_with_Leslie_Alexand-176032-822.html


----------

